# Trying to Find a couple Pedigrees



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Trying to find the online pedigrees for my girls' parents. Having a hard time. I can get it down to the Great Grand Dad, but can't find anything further without having to pay for it. So if you can help me that'd be great!
I have found them at the breeders website (truebullie.com) but would like to find it at a reputable site.

Looking for ‘PR’ Chapas Blue Kane Hernandez
and
'PR' Hernandez' Chapas

Thanks!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Kane and Mia's pedigrees which I think are the dogs you are looking for are here:
http://truebullies.com/Pedigree_Family_Tree.html


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Heh sorry I just added that. I realized it would show up when you put in those names.

Thanks though!

Am trying to find it here
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Heh sorry I just added that. I realized it would show up when you put in those names.
> 
> Thanks though!
> 
> ...


 I doubt they are there. Onlines peds is an APBT pedigree site. Mostly of UKC and ADBA APBTs and also some AKC Am Staffs. There are not many AmBully peds on it.

Peds are not automatically put up on the data base. Not all dogs are in it. You have to pay a fee. Hope that answers the question better

However, if you google some of the dogs behind them you may find some more pedigree info


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I get that, but they are -registered- as American Pit Bull Terriers with the UKC as PR dogs still. I found Chapas IMA Top Dogg, but can't seem to get any further down than that.

Thanks for trying though.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> I get that, but they are -registered- as American Pit Bull Terriers with the UKC as PR dogs still. I found Chapas IMA Top Dogg, but can't seem to get any further down than that.
> 
> Thanks for trying though.


Do the same thing for finding the other dogs that you did you this one
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=155411

If it doesn't come up most likely the owners did not put them in the data base. Like I said it is not an automatic thing. Not ever owner uses the resource.
It doesn't seem as popular with bully owners to use it no matter if they are reg with UKC ADBA or whatever... just an observation.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Gotchya, I was sort of assuming it was an automatic thing that they got listed with that site. Still new to this! 

There are some great looking dogs in Sway's line, kinda wish they hadn't mixed the ambully in there, but I still love her!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> Gotchya, I was sort of assuming it was an automatic thing that they got listed with that site.


Oh I wish lol... I have spent so many hours entering pedigrees on there lol.. What patch is saying about the bullies is true. Unless they are "popular" dogs like Juan Gotti ect.... I have two girls that are half AmBully and it is taking quite some time to get there peds completed on there.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Gotchya, I was sort of assuming it was an automatic thing that they got listed with that site. Still new to this!
> 
> There are some great looking dogs in Sway's line, kinda wish they hadn't mixed the ambully in there, but I still love her!


 No problem. It is very confusing at times.


----------

